# ISO loader for MF 165



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello group, 

I'm wanting to put a loader on my 1970 MF 165, Perkins, gas, with multi power. 
Does anyone know where I can find one along with what brand and size I should use. 
Was told that older Fords might fit it.

Thanks for all your input.

MFNJ165


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems a FARMHAND 22 fits!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is for sale. It's an Allied 450 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## anderson farms (5 mo ago)

Location?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What does your tractor have for hydraulics to operate a loader? Does it have actual auxiliary hydraulics or just the single multipower pump like the one in the video? They could have come either way. The factory twin stack unit will supply a bit more flow (although not much) than the 4+ GPM of the lift pump, but at least you have live oil flow and don't don't have to deal with the cumbersome twin stick valve the pictured tractor has. This is by no means a convenient loader machine.


----------

